# Opener sucked as expected.



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

Got out at 545 to set up my stuff. Got everything set up, about 645 i started having ducks landing in my spread but shooting cant begin til 730. Right at 7 it looked like an army of people pulling up and jumping out everywhere.. 701 the first shot was fired ( not by me ) I still held off and didnt shoot a shot til 735. First shot i pulled up and downed a greenhead then that was iT!! Morons set up beside me, ontop of me, under me everywhere!! Morons on the deek shooting at birds coming to my spread, people all around shooting at my birds.. I gave up and came home at 10 before i beat the heck outta the idiots. Worst thing of all, all the people set up around me were killing my ducks but not making any attempt at all to get their ducks. Think im going to sit out until all the idiots get tired of skybusting. Hope all of you had a better time than me but im sure we will hear the same story again.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I remeber why I haven't hunted the opener for 10 plus years. That sucks!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hell, there were over 40 boat trailers at unit 1 on Ogden bay, and we still did not have anyone closer than a 150 yards. We launched at 0345 and there were already a dozen or so boats out, still got a descent spot. The dikes were lined with foot soldiers, they held fire until 0722, when the first volley went, everyone else followed suite, sounded like the storming of a D-day beach. We waited for legal time and were home by 0930.

It was by far not the biggest circus I've ever saw on an opener! You boys need to travel and expand your horizons. :lol:


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

I did travel!! I went to the smallest wma i have ever seen. I've hunted there numerous times and have never seen anyone there. I parked in the parking area and walked all the way around the back side of it thinking i could get away from people if they did show up. I didnt know their was a dirt road that came right up the back side of it :lol:


----------



## kokehead (Jan 31, 2009)

We didn't even mess with public grounds today, and it payed off. No ducks but I have never seen so many geese on an opener ever. Needless to say, we spent more time settin up the spread then we did shooting. We had our limits in an hour. No bands though. I'll try to post pics when I get to a computer.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

jason411 said:


> I did travel!! I went to the smallest wma i have ever seen. I've hunted there numerous times and have never seen anyone there. I parked in the parking area and walked all the way around the back side of it thinking i could get away from people if they did show up. I didnt know their was a dirt road that came right up the back side of it :lol:


 -_O- sometimes the best laid plans just come apart at the seams. I'm sorry they ruined your hunt, my comment wasn't really directed as you anyway, you lived down south for a while didn't you, I bet you realize how good the hunting is out here compared to some places don't yah!

Where did you go this morning anyway?


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yep im born and raised in alabama and the hunting here is 100% better than there. Down there to have a successful hunt, you gotta drive about 5 hours to either mississippi or arkansas. I went out around vernon this morning but i give up on that place til later in the season. Going to try a different place tomorrow


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Jason, the 7:30 start time didn't apply to Tooele County.......Only the Northern region, North of I-80


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh ok sorry, i guess i dont know how to read the rule book. I thought it was 730 shooting time state wide on opening day. I had 3 mallards land in my spread at 710 and i didnt wanna shoot and take a chance on getting in trouble.


----------



## kdrob211 (Mar 22, 2009)

This was the best opener I have had in the three years of hunting. Me and my buddy shot our limits. 4 hen mallards, 2 shovelers, 5 green wing teal, and 3 gads. The thing about it that sucked was is was all pass shooting and no decoying. I swear some of the idiots out there who think their guns have a hundred yard range on them. We found three mallards dead in the water and probably cause they or their dogs don't wanna 100 plus yard retrieve. On the plus side my 1 year old black labs retrieved every bird on his first hunt today. All I can say is the time put in pays off. Oh ya and the banded goose I shot was everything I hoped it would be.


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

sweet congrats on the limits. I could have had mine this morning if i had started shooting on time haha. Oh well ill make up for it next weekend maybe


----------



## Mtn. Runner (Oct 7, 2009)

jason411 said:


> Got out at 545 to set up my stuff. Got everything set up, about 645 i started having ducks landing in my spread but shooting cant begin til 730. Right at 7 it looked like an army of people pulling up and jumping out everywhere.. 701 the first shot was fired ( not by me ) I still held off and didnt shoot a shot til 735. First shot i pulled up and downed a greenhead then that was iT!! Morons set up beside me, ontop of me, under me everywhere!! Morons on the deek shooting at birds coming to my spread, people all around shooting at my birds.. I gave up and came home at 10 before i beat the heck outta the idiots. Worst thing of all, all the people set up around me were killing my ducks but not making any attempt at all to get their ducks. Think im going to sit out until all the idiots get tired of skybusting. Hope all of you had a better time than me but im sure we will hear the same story again.


Same thing happened to us except we got in there last night then about 30 min before shooting time people set up not 50 yards from us.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Decent for us. 9 ducks, 3 geese, and i got a band. Not much competition. The 2 clowns that set up 75 yards from us couldn't hit **** or call worth it! 20 minutes after they left the geese dive bombed us! SUCKERS
It was cool to hear OB go off though.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

We hit Howard's Slough this morning. It was a pretty morning to be out, just a little on the warm side. We brought home our limits. No geese today, lots of teal. Not as many spoonies as I usually see. Shooting didn't start till 0724 according to my watch. A few minutes earlier for Ogden Bay. Not too bad for a bunch of knuckle heads. Waiting 5 more minutes isn't going to hurt a thing. One thing I do know, is that I HATE PHRAG! Sure wish they would do some poisoning out at the slough. It's gotten very bad out there.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Theekillerbee said:


> We hit Howard's Slough this morning. It was a pretty morning to be out, just a little on the warm side. We brought home our limits. No geese today, lots of teal. Not as many spoonies as I usually see. Shooting didn't start till 0724 according to my watch. A few minutes earlier for Ogden Bay. Not too bad for a bunch of knuckle heads. Waiting 5 more minutes isn't going to hurt a thing. One thing I do know, is that I HATE PHRAG! Sure wish they would do some poisoning out at the slough. It's gotten very bad out there.


From these photo's from this year,I would say they sprayed quiet a bit of the big southwest pond. Couldn't see any evidence anywhere else in the WMA though.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Jason, check your PMs. See if the info I gave helps


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Decent for us. 9 ducks, 3 geese, and i got a band. Not much competition. The 2 clowns that set up 75 yards from us couldn't hit **** or call worth it! 20 minutes after they left the geese dive bombed us! SUCKERS
> It was cool to hear OB go off though.


Got to love when some idiot blows a call and scares all the decoying ducks off your spread! o-|| And then leave and geese set in on you :mrgreen: Congrats on the band buddy


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Man i just love it when people complain on here.... :roll: 
Ha ha so i'll say how my opening day was!... CRAPY!!!!!!!!! I wasn't able to go! 
I spend all of september trying to get ready and being excited for the hunt to start and a few days before the hunt starts (tuesday) i start getting sick! Than early the next morning (wednesday), i'm in the Emergency Room! Than to top it off, they say i have appendicitis! so that means surgery!!! I go to the doctor's on wednesday for a check up appointment and maybe i'll be able to talk him into letting me go hunting!

So for those of you who say you had a $hity opening day, just be thankful that you weren't sick in bed dreaming of how much "fun" some of you had! :mrgreen: 

Ha ha anyways! Proceed!
Happy Hunting!


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

^^^^^Im with that guy.

Got stuck working. First time in 12 years I have missed an opener. All you guys whining, just be happy you were out there! I had one pissed off lab when I got home. I know he could tell what day it was....


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

freepunk said:


> ^^^^^Im with that guy.
> 
> Got stuck working. First time in 12 years I have missed an opener. All you guys whining, just be happy you were out there! I had one **** off lab when I got home. I know he could tell what day it was....


About 5-7 yrs ago I said the he77 with the opener, I usually don't even get out anymore before the end of Oct. o-|| So in my eye's both you guy's at work sure didn't miss much :O•-: unless you like being frustrated? By high flying ducks, inconsiderate people,and overcrowded marsh.I'll wait it out and let most the fair weather hunters clear out. :mrgreen:


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

> From these photo's from this year,I would say they sprayed quiet a bit of the big southwest pond. Couldn't see any evidence anywhere else in the WMA though.


I was hunting the farthest southwest dike, the phrag was so tall (and green) out there you couldn't see the main part of that pond! They really need to spray the lake side as well!


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

[/quote]I was hunting the farthest southwest dike, the phrag was so tall (and green) out there you couldn't see the main part of that pond! They really need to spray the lake side as well![/quote]

As much as I would like that,they will never spray outside the management area's, It is really bad outside the dikes,It has choked out every outlet that I use to run down in my scanoe :? Only the deepest channels and the fastest moving water is open and even those channels get smaller and smaller every year. I hate the stuff as bad as you do?and wish they would at least burn it every year to open things back up.If we could get more water for the next ten years we would see a big change in numbers and quality of are hunts. If we don't more and more of are water is going to fill up the mercury plants pond's and they are swallowing up huge area's of our lake. :roll:

I know they do there best but the stuff is taking more and more of are marshes every year. I say pass out spray bottles on the opener and every time we go out during the season we all spray the area's we hunt. Set up big holding tanks at the front gates and we fill up are containers every time we go out. we as hunters are responsible enough to help get reed of this stuff.Could you just imagine how much phrag we could spray in one season?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Had a decent opener, the only complaint from me is that it was too hot!


----------



## jason411 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yes it was so hot, im ready for the cooler temps and rain!!


----------

